# 5.000 pollos for Fenix!!



## Eugin

* Iuuupiii!!!! *​ 
*Fortunatelly, I`ll have the honour to open this thread!!! Something I have been waiting for quite some time now*… ​ 

*I cannot imagine (and don’t want to ) how these forums would be like without your presence among us, pollo, and that is why I am so grateful that you are here and that you like so much to all of us!!*​ 

*Thanks for all that it takes to be “Super” fenixpollo!! We are so lucky to share this place with you!!  *​ 

* 5.000 thanks for one of the souls of WR  *​ 
*(And just for your information, in case you plan to leave us... I`ll follow you...jaja!!  )*​


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Como la Relacademia ha intervenido, tengo que desearte:*​ 
* ¡Feliz respuestiversario! *​ 
*¡Eres grande!*​


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno alec también está de cumpleposts y usó todos los colores. Fénix siempre a tiempo, siempre correcto, siempre dando una mano, muchísimas gracias por todo.


----------



## danielfranco

¡No manches, Phoenixrooster! ¿Que qué pila de posteos llevas? ¡Chále! Ni pa' cuándo te alcancemos...
Munchas felicidades, en serio, carnal. Saludotes grandotes de un ex-chilango.


----------



## Whodunit

*Your unbridled passion for languages,*
_*blithe ambition, **indescribable and*_
_*ubiquitous help, **without which I would never*_
*have learned so much about the English language,*
*have convinced me from our first encounter on*
*and this could not be changed until today. *​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, Fenix!


----------



## Rayines

*Michael: aunque no te oigo piar mucho últimamente, ¡se ve que sigues haciendo estragos por otros foros!   *
*¡¡FELICITACIONES, como siempre!!.  *


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very very (I mean very) much for your posts, Fenixpollo.


----------



## heidita

Fenixpollo, foreros como tú hay pocos, amigos leales como tú menos aún.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!


----------



## Outsider

"A chattering crow lives out nine generations of aged men, but a stag's life is four times a crow's, and a raven's life makes three stags old, while the phoenix outlives nine ravens..." 
Hesiod, quoted by Plutarch, _Obsolescence of Oracles_​
_Congratulations, Fenixpollo._
​


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades en este cumple-post!!!


----------



## Fernita

*Fénix: primero te felicito por tus 5000 pollos  .*

*Ahora te agradezco por tu valiosísima*

*colaboración que nunca cesa.*

*Con todo cariño,*

*Fernita. *​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Kunny: A million thanks for all that you do here! You're our chicken in shining.... feathers. Hmmm...  

Keep it up!


----------



## geve

I vaguely remember a discussion that makes me want to say "hats off" to you this way - but would that not be a bit too obvious?  
Oh well. A bit of French should do : Bravo, mon petit poulet frit au soleil d'Arizona !


----------



## Soledad Medina

Apreciado Pollito, deseo unirme a todas estas expresiones de cariño, más que merecidas, porque tú eres muy especial.  A tu talento se une tu innata amabilidad.

No olvido cuando empecé en el foro y ayudaste siempre con mucha cortesía a esta forera cubana un poquitín despistada.  

Recibe mi profunda gratitud y mis sinceras felicitaciones.
Mis afectos desde Miami.
Soledad


----------



## Mei

WoOoOoOooOW hope not be so late!!! 

Congrats Fenix! Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!

Saludetes

Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, FenixPollo.
Aquí te dejo una curiosidad para celebrar tus 5000. 

Saludos caribeños,
LN


----------



## ILT

Mr. Pollo, it is always a pleasure to cross paths with you in the forum, as your posts have helped me learn a lot about English and my own mother tongue too 
Look! Somebody caught a glimpse of one of our latest conversations 
http://soapythechicken.com/images/soapy49.gif


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for all of the gifts and the well-wishing, everybody! One of the things that brings me back so often is the wonderful company I keep when I'm here...(that means you guys!). 

Gin -- No, thank YOU! Your collaboration, expertise, fun and friendship really mean a lot to me.

Alec -- Me gusta tu nuevo término y te agradezco las felicitaciones. 

Dan -- Gracias, 'mano, por toda la buena onda que hechas por aí... 

Dan the younger -- Thanks for your sincere words of support. They mean a lot to me. 

Inés -- Creo que no hemos coincidido porque eres la Reina de Gramática y yo he tratado de ser el General de Vocabulario... pero sigues siendo Mi Reina.  Gracias por tu apoyo contínuo y tu colaboración.

Fernando -- You're very (I mean very) welcome. 

Outsider -- I love the quote! A great present. If I weren't a crowing rooster, I'd be a chattering crow. 

Venus -- Only you could get away with the "K" thing.  Thanks for your fun and your friendship!

my playful twin -- Obvious is good... we chickens ain't so bright. Thanks for the present!

Sole -- eres un solete! gracias!

Mei -- never too late for you, girl... especially for me to say thank _you_ for your great attitude, your expertise and your great taste in cinema. 

Laura -- Your example has shaped a great deal of these five thousand posts. Thanks!

ILT -- I'm always amazed at your skill at finding frog-and-chicken images. LOVE IT! 

For the rest of you, thanks again.


----------



## América

*THANKS FOR EVERYTHING*


----------



## elroy

Thank you, Sir, for keeping this place lively and exciting.  Your constant willingness to help and your spirit of collaboration are priceless, and your posts are positively brimming with linguistic passion!

Muchas felicidades.  ​


----------



## KateNicole

Wow, I didn't realize you had reached your 5000th already!  Congratulations!!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades y gracias por tu ayuda!!! Saludos,


----------



## Cracker Jack

This may be late - almost 1 week late but anyway, congratulations FP.  Man, that's hard to top.


----------



## Jana337

Señor Pollo, 

It's a hard life, isn't it? 

Whenever you try to disappear from the keyboard,
forer@s,
spoilt by your top-notch contributions, 
express their displeasure 
in such a telling way!

 Enhorabuena! 

Jana
​http://home.att.net/~cheesecloth/compuChicken2.gif


----------



## gotitadeleche

Fenix,

Ooooooooooo...how did I miss this until today? Sorry to be late. I can't believe you are already up to 5000. You really need to go to your meetings man!! (foraholics anonymous!!)

Seriously, it has been a real pleasure to share this forum with you. 5000 posts = 5000 helpful contributions! What would this forum be without forer@s like you??!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!
Gotita


----------



## ireney

I have made a habbit out of being late to wish so I shouldn't apologise again to Fenixpollo but I will! Sorry! Congrats and I hope this doesn't come just as you're reaching 6000 interesting and informative posts


----------



## gian_eagle

FELICITACIONES, PRIMO POLLO!

como ya dijeron, siempre raudo y preciso con tus respuestas, un saludo por tu respuestiversario o postiversario.


----------



## frida-nc

*Many Happy Returns* of the Posts!
All my admiring congratulations!
frida


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Late to the party as usual - has anybody saved me any goodies?

Friend Fenix, fine-feathered forero flying freely forth among us, your forthright and frequently firey (but always flatulence-free) posts find favour far and wide. 

(I feel as if I've just eaten a feather pillow, on reading that aloud.  Definitely time to go to bed.)

It's a privilege to share the forum with you!


----------



## loladamore

Guau... 5000!!!! Ya no eres ningún pollito, ¡ya eres todo un super pollo fenix! 

Gracias por todos tus comentarios, siempre tan acertados.

*¡Felicidades!*​


----------



## natasha2000

As always, I am late.... 

¡Feliz postiversario, Fenix!


----------

